# Michael Jackson's memorial service



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else is watching...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have it on at the office.....volume is kinda low though, but I have gotten a few glimpses. Did you see how many people are there!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've watched an hour and a half so far but I'm fixing to have to leave.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am going to have to go take care of a Friend's dog soon...as much as I want to see this, Buddy needs fresh water and food and his ear meds!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am watching and I must say it is beautiful! :bysmilie: I have been crying the whole time, he seemed to have such a big heart. :crying: :crying 2: I was so ready to see his comeback this month, but not this way. :bysmilie:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802207


> I am going to have to go take care of a Friend's dog soon...as much as I want to see this, Buddy needs fresh water and food and his ear meds![/B]


I can't watch live videos at the office--firewall. Don't worry, you can recap it on all the news channels this evening...

I have mixed feelings about it. I'm sure it's a beautiful service and I'm addicted to the whole story...but I wonder if Liz Taylor was right when she refered to it as "hoopla"...I think I'm a supporter but I wonder about the other POVs, too....


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I know what you mean. IMO, to have a contest to see who can be at the memorial just seems too much. Of course, I wasn't really a fan of his and I wasn't here when Elvis died so I don't know what it was like back then. I keep praying for MJ's family.

The media and everyone is making it nothing but a money maker, like the shirts and stuff. Well, not everyone but you know what I mean. 


What about the other people who have died? No one seems to care. It's sad.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 7 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802219


> I know what you mean. IMO, to have a contest to see who can be at the memorial just seems too much. Of course, I wasn't really a fan of his and I wasn't here when Elvis died so I don't know what it was like back then. I keep praying for MJ's family.
> 
> The media and everyone is making it nothing but a money maker, like the shirts and stuff. Well, not everyone but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Just because people made much more uproar about Michael Jackson, doesn't mean they don't care about the others. A lot of people knew Michael more and like me are probably too young to really know the others that died because they didn't make as much as an imprint in the media.

I don't like how they were conducting how people got to the memorial, but the memorial itself was terrific!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Paris's speech really got to me. I also just recently lost my dad, so I really feel for her. :crying 2:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The service was touching and dignified.
xoxoxo


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I lost it when his daughter spoke. :bysmilie:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Recording at home. Will watch tonight after work.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 7 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802230


> I lost it when his daughter spoke. :bysmilie:[/B]


oh wow--I would have liked to have seen that. I would have lost it too....


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I cried all the way through. So much set me off. First when I saw all of the brothers wearing the white gloves, when Jermaine sang Smile and broke up, Brooke Shields speach and emotion, all of the songs and videos, Usher going over to the casket and breaking up at the end of his song. But the biggest heartache of the whole thing was Michael's little girl speaking and breaking down and showing us how hard it is for her and her brothers. She was so brave to get up there. But you could tell she had to tell the world what a great father she had all those years and how much she loved him. 
I think it was a very dignified service and reminded us all that he was a child, a brother, an uncle, and a father.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I watched some of it.
The thing that bothers me is I do believe he was a pedophile. 
How would you feel if it were your family member that was a victim of his? Is that just overlooked? Are those children just thrown under the bus ( so to speak ) ? Therefore I find it hard to like MJ.

He was a tremendous musical talent and will be remembered for that and under every ones breath and in their thoughts they can say......but he was a pedophile. Because of who he is and all the lawyers and all the families he could pay off, it is just forgotten.

JMO


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't think of that before. I don't know if it was true or not and at times I wondered. You have a point though about the kids, if it is indeed true.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

None of us knows that that is a fact. We can all have our feelings on the matter. But he's up in front of the real judge now. My personal feelings on that matter are, I just don't know. And I also think he was such an easy target for such accusations. If he really was innocent of those charges, then what an even sadder life it was for him. I was very suspicious at the time but I've also heard plenty since the trial that makes me wonder if it really was just all a ploy for money and easy money at that. None of us really knows the truth. But God will take care of it.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

you're right about that there. It isn't for us to judge. I forget that sometimes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it's alittle over kill, but am sad for his children, does anyone know where he will be buried?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe there were things in that civil trial that were NOT in his favor and he settled for 20 million to make it all go away. In my opinion
innocent people do not pay off liars but fight the good fight. He did not. I found all this pomp and circumstance a little out of
order. He didn't write his most successful songs and he wasn't alone in choreographing his steps. As for all the good he did in the world (Guiness book of charities record) it's also important to know that those with a lot of money
do these things for write-offs and tax deductions. He certainly made enough to warrant so many charities benefiting.
As far as the doctors he employed for drugs, it seems he's not getting much of the blame for this either. I'm just not a fan of a person
with such a strange life. Dangle me over a balconey and call me Tinkerbelle.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 7 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802287


> I believe there were things in that civil trial that were NOT in his favor and he settled for 20 million to make it all go away. In my opinion
> innocent people do not pay off liars but fight the good fight. He did not. I found all this pomp and circumstance a little out of
> order. He didn't write his most successful songs and he wasn't alone in choreographing his steps. As for all the good he did in the world (Guiness book of charities record) it's also important to know that those with a lot of money
> do these things for write-offs and tax deductions. He certainly made enough to warrant so many charities benefiting.
> ...


Agggh, please stop breaking my heart! Just let him rest in peace! I feel so bad for his children, they are the ones that have to live through this speculation of their father. :bysmilie:

I too act like a child, talk in a higher voice, am an outcast, and hate my appearance and skin color. I hope people won't hate me for it.

Sorry, I'm getting carried away and will probably regret this post.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802294


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 7 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802287





> I believe there were things in that civil trial that were NOT in his favor and he settled for 20 million to make it all go away. In my opinion
> innocent people do not pay off liars but fight the good fight. He did not. I found all this pomp and circumstance a little out of
> order. He didn't write his most successful songs and he wasn't alone in choreographing his steps. As for all the good he did in the world (Guiness book of charities record) it's also important to know that those with a lot of money
> do these things for write-offs and tax deductions. He certainly made enough to warrant so many charities benefiting.
> ...


Agggh, please stop breaking my heart! Just let him rest in peace! I feel so bad for his children, they are the ones that have to live through this speculation of their father. :bysmilie:

I too act like a child, talk in a higher voice, am an outcast, and hate my appearance and skin color. I hope people won't hate me for it.

Sorry, I'm getting carried away and will probably regret this post.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Since you directed this to my post I'll respond. I never mentioned skin color, nor high voices...or even his appearance!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

It's not a crime to be different nor is it a reason to make someone feel ashamed of it either. Let people be who they ARE.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, Brit. I thought those were the reason's you thought he was strange. Once again, I'm sorry!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I remember during that period of accusations, I truly believed he was a pedophile too. But, through the years my opinion has changed. Yes, he was guilty of inappropriate behavior (sleepovers with kids which was bizarre for a grown man) and very eccentric ways....but now, I think this man was as close to being a"Peter Pan" character as one could be. He grew up with an abusive father who ridiculed him and worked him to the core. I don't think MJ liked himself very much and I don't think he ever had a near normal childhood. Immense wealth and fame enabled him to 're-live' his childhood....not in a socically acceptable way, but I just can't believe he had any sexual intentions towards kids. There is no proof either way and none of us will probably ever know for sure; this is just my gut feeling.

I also think he was a wonderful loving father (I lost it too when Paris, his daughter spoke and broke down in tears).

RIP MJ. :bysmilie:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have no problem with anyone being who they are, being different (I have that streak about me) is great this is not the issue.
Being a pedophile is the issue and only issue.
Just because you can buy your way out of trouble doesn't forgive it.




QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jul 7 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802297


> It's not a crime to be different nor is it a reason to make someone feel ashamed of it either. Let people be who they ARE.[/B]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jul 7 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802307


> I remember during that period of accusations, I truly believed he was a pedophile too. But, through the years my opinion has changed. Yes, he was guilty of inappropriate behavior (sleepovers with kids which was bizarre for a grown man) and very eccentric ways....but now, I think this man was as close to being a"Peter Pan" character as one could be. He grew up with an abusive father who ridiculed him and worked him to the core. I don't think MJ liked himself very much and I don't think he ever had a near normal childhood. Immense wealth and fame enabled him to 're-live' his childhood....not in a socically acceptable way, but I just can't believe he had any sexual intentions towards kids. There is no proof either way and none of us will probably ever know for sure; this is just my gut feeling.
> 
> I also think he was a wonderful loving father (I lost it too when Paris, his daughter spoke and broke down in tears).
> 
> RIP MJ. :bysmilie:[/B]



I wasn't going to post on this thread since it's so emotional to so many people. 

I don't think you could have said it any better. I too had my doubts and still up to the day he died had my doubts. When i got home from work my son didn't now if i had heard and told me of his death and i made the comment "One less peoiphile in the world". My son and i were talking and he made the comment that if the accusations where true how come more people didn't come out and that got me thinking. After hearing about his childhood and how his father and brother treated him it made me very sad and i felt very sorry for him. I'm not saying that how he was always surrounded by children was right, but i think to him it was like when we were young and hanging out with our friends and having sleepovers since he was deprived that when he was a child. Maybe he didn't fight the fight because maybe he didn't know how to fight the fight remember we are talking about a man that was very much like a child. 

We don't know what really happened and we may never know. All we have is what is in the media. It's not up to me to judge and God does not judge. 


Hopefully his children will be taken care of like they should be.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 7 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802310


> I have no problem with anyone being who they are, being different (I have that streak about me) is great this is not the issue.
> Being a pedophile is the issue and only issue.
> Just because you can buy your way out of trouble doesn't forgive it.
> 
> ...





> It's not a crime to be different nor is it a reason to make someone feel ashamed of it either. Let people be who they ARE.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Just because you can buy your way out of trouble doesn't make you guilty either. Maybe he just wanted to buy his way out of it to simply make it go away. And he had the money to do that. But that didn't make him guilty either. 



Garrettsmom...I love what you said.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michael Jackson has to stand before God, and God will judge him as well as each of us one day. I hope for his sake he was innocent. I have my opinions but it really doesn't make any difference, it doesn't change anything. I do think the media has really taken this way to far, and it will continue for sometime. ugh.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I always wondered about what parent in their right mind would allow their child to sleep over Michael Jackson's house.
xoxo


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE


> Michael Jackson has to stand before God, and God will judge him as well as each of us one day. I hope for his sake he was innocent. I have my opinions but it really doesn't make any difference, it doesn't change anything. I do think the media has really taken this way to far, and it will continue for sometime. ugh.[/B]


Couldn't have said it better myself.

Yes, he's dead and it's sad, but millions of people have died recently and a lot of them have done a lot of good... probably more good than even MJ and they have touched many people's hearts, but they won't be remembered with a send off like this. Just because he has made good songs and was famous for the charitable work he did, which as somebody said could have been for tax purposes and to be further acknowledged, doesn't mean anything. It's the people who do good works and do not get acknowledged that counts. If he was starving for affection, it makes sense that he did all of this stuff for affection.

He has been treated like a king and he isn't any different than the rest of us.


QUOTE


> Dangle me over a balconey and call me Tinkerbelle.[/B]


I forgot about that incident. So has everybody else apparently.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

The channel my TV is tuned to has a news show on and guess who is featured......  


I'm sorry, it is just getting old. They were talking about how he was ridiculed and press followed him everywhere, but what celebrity isn't? Look at the local tabloids. Every celebrity is ridiculed. Many of them a lot. What makes MJ so special? 

I'm done now. I am just tired of hearing about it is all.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

oops


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.

Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802403


> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.[/B]


I don't understand what's wrong with admiring someone that makes you happy. Not only because of his music, but because of his style, dance skills, artistry, stage presence, and heart. There are many more reasons MJ made me happy. I like all the coverage that they are giving him, it makes me remember the good times when he was around. But, sometimes I also find myself not wanting to watch the MJ docs, so I just turn the channel, read a book, or go on the internet to read about the news I want to hear. It's that simple. War and people that fight in wars don't make me happy and probably never will, even though my mom was in the air force. I respect them, but my naive brain believes problems can be solved without violence and wars.  

About the case he paid off, there could be many reasons he did what he did. He could have been guilty (I don't think so), he could have been blackmailed, he could have just wanted everything to just go away with everybody happy. I do think we aren't right to judge anyone without cold hard facts. I also don't believe someone should be punished all their lives for something they haven't been proven guilty for.  If they are really guilty, they will face the consequences in the end.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802416


> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802403





> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.[/B]


I don't understand what's wrong with admiring someone that makes you happy. Not only because of his music, but because of his style, dance skills, artistry, stage presence, and heart. There are many more reasons MJ made me happy. I like all the coverage that they are giving him, it makes me remember the good times when he was around. But, sometimes I also find myself not wanting to watch the MJ docs, so I just turn the channel, read a book, or go on the internet to read about the news I want to hear. It's that simple. War and people that fight in wars don't make me happy and probably never will, even though my mom was in the air force. I respect them, but my naive brain believes problems can be solved without violence and wars.  

About the case he paid off, there could be many reasons he did what he did. He could have been guilty (I don't think so), he could have been blackmailed, he could have just wanted everything to just go away with everybody happy. I do think we aren't right to judge anyone without cold hard facts. I also don't believe someone should be punished all their lives for something they haven't been proven guilty for.  If they are really guilty, they will face the consequences in the end.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Very well said Brianna. :aktion033:


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802403


> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.[/B]


I agree with you.

QUOTE


> I don't understand what's wrong with admiring someone that makes you happy. Not only because of his music, but because of his style, dance skills, artistry, stage presence, and heart. There are many more reasons MJ made me happy. I like all the coverage that they are giving him, it makes me remember the good times when he was around. But, sometimes I also find myself not wanting to watch the MJ docs, so I just turn the channel, read a book, or go on the internet to read about the news I want to hear. It's that simple. War and people that fight in wars don't make me happy and probably never will, even though my mom was in the air force. I respect them, but my naive brain believes problems can be solved without violence and wars. tongue.gif
> 
> About the case he paid off, there could be many reasons he did what he did. He could have been guilty (I don't think so), he could have been blackmailed, he could have just wanted everything to just go away with everybody happy. I do think we aren't right to judge anyone without cold hard facts. I also don't believe someone should be punished all their lives for something they haven't been proven guilty for. smile.gif If they are really guilty, they will face the consequences in the end[/B]



There isn't anything wrong with admiring somebody for their talents. But the world has turned it into a spectacle...

And the same could be said about OJ Simpson. He was 'proven' innocent, but I think he was guilty there too. He bought them off.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802416


> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802403





> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.[/B]


I don't understand what's wrong with admiring someone that makes you happy. Not only because of his music, but because of his style, dance skills, artistry, stage presence, and heart. There are many more reasons MJ made me happy. I like all the coverage that they are giving him, it makes me remember the good times when he was around. But, sometimes I also find myself not wanting to watch the MJ docs, so I just turn the channel, read a book, or go on the internet to read about the news I want to hear. It's that simple. War and people that fight in wars don't make me happy and probably never will, even though my mom was in the air force. I respect them, but my naive brain believes problems can be solved without violence and wars.  

About the case he paid off, there could be many reasons he did what he did. He could have been guilty (I don't think so), he could have been blackmailed, he could have just wanted everything to just go away with everybody happy. I do think we aren't right to judge anyone without cold hard facts. I also don't believe someone should be punished all their lives for something they haven't been proven guilty for.  If they are really guilty, they will face the consequences in the end.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe it was more than ONE case he paid off for millions of dollars. People who are blackmailed report it to the FBI, and they file extortion against the person who is trying to extort the money from the person. See the case about Rick Pitino--which is the latest about whom I've read supposedly being blackmailed. This was not blackmail. It was a charge for which he paid money rather than defending himself. Google if you need to do so. 

Feel free to admire anyone you wish. It is just MY opinion that there are many more worthy people to hold in high esteem than a musician who was weird as can be and who apparently died from an overdose of prescription drugs. Frankly, I admire your Mom a heck of a lot more than I do Michael Jackson, and I don't even know her. BUT, she was in the Air Force and defended your RIGHT to admire a creepy star. JMHO.

Oh, and I'm not punishing MJ. I'm just saying the hype of his death is WAY over the top.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, I know your tired of me, but one more thing to add. If you so strongly believed someone has molested your child, would you stop just for money? I surely wouldn't! I would want that criminal's butt put in jail! This is just another reason I believed his pay off was just to get on with life. The family seemed fine after they got their money!

Once again, I don't believe this man should be ridiculed by us for something he was proven not guilty to. God will do his job.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 7 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802364


> I always wondered about what parent in their right mind would allow their child to sleep over Michael Jackson's house.
> xoxo[/B]


LOL! Well, it really isn't a laughing matter, but I totally agree with you on that one!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802430


> Ok, I know your tired of me, but one more thing to add. If you so strongly believed someone has molested your child, would you stop just for money? I surely wouldn't! I would want that criminal's butt put in jail! This is just another reason I believed his pay off was just to get on with life. The family seemed fine after they got their money!
> 
> Once again, I don't believe this man should be ridiculed by us for something he was proven not guilty to. God will do his job. [/B]



Actually, there are some people who would do absolutely ANYTHING for money. Maybe none of us would, but there are people who sell their children for money. Think about it. There are some people who'd actually LET their children spend the night with Michael Jackson, and they'd take money for a pay off. I'd not let my kids go there in the first place, if they were young enough for him anyway. Think about that... If they'd turn them loose to play in bed with him, then they just MIGHT take money to make it go away. Whatever. It will never be proven anyway at this point. The man is gone.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432


> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Sorry, I was hoping that nothing like this would happen either. I'm really sorry!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Mods, can we please just close this thread?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432


> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Why? It's just a discussion, and people are allowed their opinions in a discussion, aren't they? It was on the news (ad nauseam), so it is worth a good discussion.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802435


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802430





> Ok, I know your tired of me, but one more thing to add. If you so strongly believed someone has molested your child, would you stop just for money? I surely wouldn't! I would want that criminal's butt put in jail! This is just another reason I believed his pay off was just to get on with life. The family seemed fine after they got their money!
> 
> Once again, I don't believe this man should be ridiculed by us for something he was proven not guilty to. God will do his job. [/B]



Actually, there are some people who would do absolutely ANYTHING for money. Maybe none of us would, but there are people who sell their children for money. Think about it. There are some people who'd actually LET their children spend the night with Michael Jackson, and they'd take money for a pay off. I'd not let my kids go there in the first place, if they were young enough for him anyway. Think about that... If they'd turn them loose to play in bed with him, then they just MIGHT take money to make it go away. Whatever. It will never be proven anyway at this point. The man is gone.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Or maybe he paid them off because of the young boys porn found on his computer in his bedroom, or the Jesus Juice...remember that
evidence? Maybe the parents took the money so their child (who had been through chemo, etc) wouldn't have to go through anything else and they figured it was out enough that other parents would say no to the overnighters from then on.
You're right. We may never know, even though one of his brothers admitted he had doubts, but would you have let your child sleep with him after all that?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE


> Feel free to admire anyone you wish. It is just MY opinion that there are many more worthy people to hold in high esteem than a musician who was weird as can be and who apparently died from an overdose of prescription drugs. Frankly, I admire your Mom a heck of a lot more than I do Michael Jackson, and I don't even know her. BUT, she was in the Air Force and defended your RIGHT to admire a creepy star. JMHO.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not punishing MJ. I'm just saying the hype of his death is WAY over the top.[/B]



Exactly my feelings


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree that we should have the freedom to post our opinions. Why pull it? Just make a board for debates and put it in there. :biggrin:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444


> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


I agree. For those who found the coverage so annoying why not just change the channel? Nobody forced you to watch any coverage at all.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444


> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


Well, I didn't see the Jon and Kate stuff, but this thread was about whether anyone was watching the ceremony, and it has moved along, as many threads do. I didn't realize that threads had to be one sided. No one is being disagreeable. We are merely having a discussion on how we feel about this situation with MJ. How is that bad? I'm sorry, but I do not understand why it shoud be removed just because a few of us don't "admire" Michael Jackson and feel that the adulation of him is a bit over the top--just paraphrasing for my own purposes here. LOL!


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 7 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802449


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444





> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


I agree. For those who found the coverage so annoying why not just change the channel? Nobody forced you to watch any coverage at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How can we when the coverage is on EVERY SINGLE CHANNEL we have. We can't get away from it.


QUOTE


> Well, I didn't see the Jon and Kate stuff, but this thread was about whether anyone was watching the ceremony, and it has moved along, as many threads do. I didn't realize that threads had to be one sided. No one is being disagreeable. We are merely having a discussion on how we feel about this situation with MJ. How is that bad? I'm sorry, but I do not understand why it shoud be removed just because a few of us don't "admire" Michael Jackson and feel that the adulation of him is a bit over the top--just paraphrasing for my own purposes here. LOL![/B]


Exactly. Why does everybody have to agree that MJ was someone worth all of the hoopla. The only person I think is worth all this hoopla is Jesus himself.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 7 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802449


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444





> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


I agree. For those who found the coverage so annoying why not just change the channel? Nobody forced you to watch any coverage at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That was a bit hard, as most of the mainstream channels were focused on it. We did change to a Western Movie on the Western channel for the short time today while we were home. I TIVO'd my Soaps today, but when I tuned to GH, I found that it was preempted. LOLOL! Maybe I should have changed to the Golf Channel. <G>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802454


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 7 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802449





> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444





> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


I agree. For those who found the coverage so annoying why not just change the channel? Nobody forced you to watch any coverage at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That was a bit hard, as most of the mainstream channels were focused on it. We did change to a Western Movie on the Western channel for the short time today while we were home. I TIVO'd my Soaps today, but when I tuned to GH, I found that it was preempted. LOLOL! Maybe I should have changed to the Golf Channel. <G>
[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, it was everywhere and I didn't get to see my soap operas. That makes me very sad. LOL!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey folks... just a reminder here. We all can agree to just disagree sometime and that is ok. But please no attacking of other members. I feel everything said so far is ok, but some of it appears to be just a little heated so please watch it. I don't like closing threads or worse. :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432


> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Speaking of tennis, look how much my Jarred looks like Roger Federer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

At least I had a "light" commute to work this morning, and on the way home. 

Everyone seemed to be in Los Angeles. 

The warehouse guys were watching it, but I honestly wasn't interested.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 7 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802457


> Hey folks... just a reminder here. We all can agree to just disagree sometime and that is ok. But please no attacking of other members. I feel everything said so far is ok, but some of it appears to be just a little heated so please watch it. I don't like closing threads or worse. :biggrin:[/B]


I guess some of us, at least me, tend to get really defensive of our beliefs. I will try to tame it


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802436


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432





> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Sorry, I was hoping that nothing like this would happen either. I'm really sorry! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm sorry i had a feeling something like this was going to happen.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 7 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802457


> Hey folks... just a reminder here. We all can agree to just disagree sometime and that is ok. But please no attacking of other members. I feel everything said so far is ok, but some of it appears to be just a little heated so please watch it. I don't like closing threads or worse. :biggrin:[/B]


I sure didn't see that. :innocent: I just see a good discussion until you stepped into it. Now I'm really heated. :smheat: :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 8 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802461


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432





> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Speaking of tennis, look how much my Jarred looks like Roger Federer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Come on, guys. I'm trying to make a joke here.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 7 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802461


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432





> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Speaking of tennis, look how much my Jarred looks like Roger Federer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't watch tennis, but your Jarred is adorable. Oh, he went to Jarred!! :biggrin: <hoping you see those commercials>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was just speeling off some long forgotten "trivia"..it's what I do.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yes, Brit. Good one. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Excuuuuuuuuuse me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 7 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802468


> QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 8 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802461





> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432





> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Speaking of tennis, look how much my Jarred looks like Roger Federer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Come on, guys. I'm trying to make a joke here.
[/B][/QUOTE]


They do look alike!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

As for the actual memorial. It really was a great service and not at all a circus. Thankfully for the family it went very well. And I think the fans were probably pleased as well. I'm really glad I got to see it. 
This post was about the service and it unfortunately turned into a debate about guilty or not guilty, etc..


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I loved Mariah Carey and Usher! :biggrin: I also think John Mayer was great too! Heck, everybody was great!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 7 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802257


> I watched some of it.
> The thing that bothers me is I do believe he was a pedophile.
> How would you feel if it were your family member that was a victim of his? Is that just overlooked? Are those children just thrown under the bus ( so to speak ) ? Therefore I find it hard to like MJ.
> 
> ...


 AMEN!!! GOOD POST!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802450


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444





> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


Well, I didn't see the Jon and Kate stuff, but this thread was about whether anyone was watching the ceremony, and it has moved along, as many threads do. I didn't realize that threads had to be one sided. No one is being disagreeable. We are merely having a discussion on how we feel about this situation with MJ. How is that bad? I'm sorry, but I do not understand why it shoud be removed just because a few of us don't "admire" Michael Jackson and feel that the adulation of him is a bit over the top--just paraphrasing for my own purposes here. LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Totally agree!!! The service was ridiculous and way over the top for a charged Pedophile. We are all entitled to an opinion. I pray we get our priorities in line in this world........


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Jul 8 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802522


> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802450





> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444





> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


Well, I didn't see the Jon and Kate stuff, but this thread was about whether anyone was watching the ceremony, and it has moved along, as many threads do. I didn't realize that threads had to be one sided. No one is being disagreeable. We are merely having a discussion on how we feel about this situation with MJ. How is that bad? I'm sorry, but I do not understand why it shoud be removed just because a few of us don't "admire" Michael Jackson and feel that the adulation of him is a bit over the top--just paraphrasing for my own purposes here. LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Totally agree!!! The service was ridiculous and way over the top for a charged Pedophile. We are all entitled to an opinion. I pray we get our priorities in line in this world........
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aggghhh, not again!!!! :bysmilie:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802403


> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.[/B]


 Good points. I totally agree. God will be the ultimate judge for us all. I do pray for those children......hidden behind masks and never taken out!! They will need alot of therapy after this......


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

So, what about that Stevie Wonder and Lionel Richie? They still have it!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802429


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 7 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802416





> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 7 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802403





> I have to agree with Brit. I'll go even further, though. I know most of you posting on this thread won't like it, but... You'd think a head of state had died. Good grief, he was a talented musician, I suppose, but the hoopla over this is really over the top. I wish all of our service men, who have really DONE something for this country were given such adoration. Why would any man who wasn't guilty pay millions of dollars to make law suits go away when he could have fought them? I have to say that I agree with the Congressman from NY who stated his feelings about this. I sure hope he hasn't apologized at this point for what he said, although I imagine he may have been forced to do so by now. I haven't heard.
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry for his family, as I am for any person who loses a family member, and I know he was a "star," but, really, this is as over the top, as was all the hoopla about Anna Nicole Smith and all of her media attention. What has happened to our country that stars get such adulation? Thank God, I was busy during the "ceremony" and most of the day, so I didn't have to watch more of it.[/B]


I don't understand what's wrong with admiring someone that makes you happy. Not only because of his music, but because of his style, dance skills, artistry, stage presence, and heart. There are many more reasons MJ made me happy. I like all the coverage that they are giving him, it makes me remember the good times when he was around. But, sometimes I also find myself not wanting to watch the MJ docs, so I just turn the channel, read a book, or go on the internet to read about the news I want to hear. It's that simple. War and people that fight in wars don't make me happy and probably never will, even though my mom was in the air force. I respect them, but my naive brain believes problems can be solved without violence and wars.  

About the case he paid off, there could be many reasons he did what he did. He could have been guilty (I don't think so), he could have been blackmailed, he could have just wanted everything to just go away with everybody happy. I do think we aren't right to judge anyone without cold hard facts. I also don't believe someone should be punished all their lives for something they haven't been proven guilty for.  If they are really guilty, they will face the consequences in the end.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe it was more than ONE case he paid off for millions of dollars. People who are blackmailed report it to the FBI, and they file extortion against the person who is trying to extort the money from the person. See the case about Rick Pitino--which is the latest about whom I've read supposedly being blackmailed. This was not blackmail. It was a charge for which he paid money rather than defending himself. Google if you need to do so. 

Feel free to admire anyone you wish. It is just MY opinion that there are many more worthy people to hold in high esteem than a musician who was weird as can be and who apparently died from an overdose of prescription drugs. Frankly, I admire your Mom a heck of a lot more than I do Michael Jackson, and I don't even know her. BUT, she was in the Air Force and defended your RIGHT to admire a creepy star. JMHO.

Oh, and I'm not punishing MJ. I'm just saying the hype of his death is WAY over the top.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Very well said. My husband spent 23 years in the Air Force and is now a retired Colonel.......all I could think about today is how right at this very minute there is someone in the military who is wide awake and in great peril keeping us safe in our beds each night. But we choose to make pedophiles etc out to be heroes but the REAL heroes are our men and women protecting our very lives at this exact moment in time and some of them will lose their lives while protecting us and do you think there will be any big coverage on t.v about that? God forgive us for having such mixed up priorities.........
Ok, I'm done. But truly girls, it should be ok for each of us to have an opinion as long as it isn't directed to a member.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 7 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802468


> QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 8 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802461





> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802432





> I'm sorry I started this thread..I was just really looking for someone to share reactions as it happened type of thing like we did the tennis games....[/B]


Speaking of tennis, look how much my Jarred looks like Roger Federer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Come on, guys. I'm trying to make a joke here.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Kerry, your Jarred looks better than Roger Federer, but i can see a slight resemblence.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, do I wish there was a world without violence and we would spend more time helping developing countries like a certain singer and many others.  

Even though I loved Usher's performance, I wish he would have danced!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 8 2009, 01:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802531


> Oh, do I wish there was a world without violence and we would spend more time helping developing countries like a certain singer and many others.
> 
> Even though I loved Usher's performance, I wish he would have danced![/B]


Oh to be young again!! I think as you get older, you will look at things differently. I respect your opinions but please respect those of us who have a different opinion. And I think you said your mom was in the Air Force? Tell her thank-you for serving from me.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 7 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802452


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 7 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802449





> QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 7 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802444





> when the Jon and Kate stuff was going on...posts got pulled...I really think this discussion isn't relevant to my post...it kinda got hijacked..[/B]


I agree. For those who found the coverage so annoying why not just change the channel? Nobody forced you to watch any coverage at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How can we when the coverage is on EVERY SINGLE CHANNEL we have. We can't get away from it.


QUOTE


> Well, I didn't see the Jon and Kate stuff, but this thread was about whether anyone was watching the ceremony, and it has moved along, as many threads do. I didn't realize that threads had to be one sided. No one is being disagreeable. We are merely having a discussion on how we feel about this situation with MJ. How is that bad? I'm sorry, but I do not understand why it shoud be removed just because a few of us don't "admire" Michael Jackson and feel that the adulation of him is a bit over the top--just paraphrasing for my own purposes here. LOL![/B]


Exactly. Why does everybody have to agree that MJ was someone worth all of the hoopla. The only person I think is worth all this hoopla is Jesus himself.
[/B][/QUOTE] AMEN ablack!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

All I have to say, is when I die, I wouldn't want anyone to even purchase a plane ticket, 
much less spend the ungodly amount of money which was spent today.

Heck, cremate me for $500, and be done with it, I'm dead. Donate the money to the living.
Yep, to the Rescues. That's my plan, and my son better follow thru with it.

So, in lieu of flowers, adopt/foster a dog ~ lol


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Jul 8 2009, 02:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802534


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 8 2009, 01:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802531





> Oh, do I wish there was a world without violence and we would spend more time helping developing countries like a certain singer and many others.
> 
> Even though I loved Usher's performance, I wish he would have danced![/B]


Oh to be young again!! I think as you get older, you will look at things differently. I respect your opinions but please respect those of us who have a different opinion. And I think you said your mom was in the Air Force? Tell her thank-you for serving from me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do respect other opinions, but when they are attacking someone who may or may not deserve it, I think it's out of line! I hope we can just let him rest and his children will be able to live without the ridicule of their daddy! 

My mom is my role model and I love her so much! I just want to clarify that just in case people think I take her for granted. Some things that she learned in the military have shown up in her daily life, however, she does not support the Iraq war and personally loves all the media that Michael Jackson is getting (not as much as me though).

I guess I'm just sensitive because I related with Michael so much and people putting him down feels like they are putting me down. I hope you just understand where I am coming from. 

Well, back to topic, the memorial service was amazing and I think I have gotten closure from it! RIP Michael. Please perform for my daddy in heaven.


----------

